# Will Giant Vinegaroons eat Hobo Spiders?



## atlantiselliott (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello I want to know if a Giant Vinegaroon will eat a Hobo spider (Hobo Spider bites do the same as a recluse)


http://www.doubleds.org/images/DSC04405.JPG *Giant Vinegaroon* 

http://www.whatsthatbug.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/hobo_spider_jason.jpg *Hobo Spider*

http://www.onewest.net/~dkv/hobospider/hobobite.jpg *Hobo Spider bite*


----------



## Ciphor (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't tell you about a Vinegaroon eating a spider or not, but I can tell you that "It's posted on the internet, it's fact" is a flawed logic.

That is _not_ a hobo spider bite. There are zero official records for Hobo bites in the US and UK. That picture your linking is likely a staph infection or MRSA, at least it looks like it. Here is a typical recluse spider bite: (This link contains graphic images) http://hardinmd.lib.uiowa.edu/dermatlas/brownrecluse.html

You will notice that the recluse bite leaves a ring that looks similar to Lyme disease. This is called the bulls-eye and is characteristic of a recluse bite. We do not know what would be characteristic of a hobo bite, because there is no documented cases. In recent years several creditable studies have been performed on the medical significance of the hobos venom, all have shown the venom to be no more dangerous then a bee sting. No medically significant proteins were found. The venom was also tested for its ability to transfer necrotizing bacteria (Such as MRSA), and the spider was shown to be incapable of transferring bacteria.

A tip for you Atlantiselliott, when the site you are checking your facts from ends in .net, you should take it with a grain of salt. For medical images, and documented cases, try and find sites that end in .edu or .gov as those are official sites with creditable authors.

---------- Post added 09-06-2012 at 04:27 PM ----------




atlantiselliott said:


> Hello I want to know if a Giant Vinegaroon will eat a Hobo spider (Hobo Spider bites do the same as a recluse)
> 
> 
> http://www.doubleds.org/images/DSC04405.JPG *Giant Vinegaroon*
> ...


Just noticed too, you posted the image off of Dr. Vests site.

This man is largely to blame for a lot of the myths now surrounding this harmless spider. Vests alleges he witnessed dermonecrosis after forcing envenomations from the hobo spider on shaved rabbit flesh in the early 80's. There is a lot of holes in this that will never get answered as Dr. Vests vanished in 1999 or 2000 while exploring alone in Idaho. He is not a creditable arachnologist, or entomologist, simply a biologist who most believe was on a witch hunt. Hobo spiders are not easily identified, a lot of people question his ability to determine the species properly. We also have no way of verifying this study was performed in a sterile environment, avoiding any other bacterial agents that may have been introduced. Several attempts have been made to replicate, by forcing envonemations on shaved rabbit flesh. All studies turned up negative results, and the rabbits suffered minor symptoms, similar to a typical bee sting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## atlantiselliott (Sep 6, 2012)

OOh okay, thanks


----------

